# flush and drain power steering fluid



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

How do you flush out 9 (drain) the power steering fluid on a B14 chassis.

Manual says to put DEXRON II (tranny fluid) in to p/s reservoir.

I added Valvoline power steering fluid and could notice how much clearer the new fluid was.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Really... the best way to do this is get about 2 quarts of fluid and a turkey baster. I know.... sounds funny but works really! LOL

Have some get in the car with it on and have them turn the wheel back and forth to get the flow moving good. Suck out some fluid and put it in a oil drip pan. Pour some new fluid in. Keep doing this until the fluid looks better. Done.


----------

